# Compile error, popt, can not resolve.



## chuckycharms (Nov 16, 2009)

Any help would be awesome.

I am very new to freeBSD, so detailed help is the best. I am trying to compile a program called pport, which allows for manipulation of the serial port. When compiling I get the following error:


```
checking for poptgetcontext in -lpopt... no
The popt library used for parsing command line options is required in order for this program to operate correctly. Please check out1 and download2 from the following sites:

1 http://freshmeat.net/projects/popt/
2 ftp://ftp.rpm.org/pub/rpm/dist/rpm-4.1.x/
```

I have ensured that popt is installed. I dont really know where to go from here.

Adam

FreeBSD6.3, x86, Installed in VMWorkstation.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2009)

Try `# cd /usr/ports/devel/popt && make install clean`

Pport is quite likely to use linuxisms so I doubt it will compile/run properly.


----------



## chuckycharms (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

I have uninstalled and installed popt a hundred diff ways, still to no avail. Maybe your right, maybe pport just wont compile on FreeBSD.

Maybe you can help with my primary goal. I have asterisk installed on this box, and need to control a relay when a specific extension is called.

Im running a pcengines alix3d2 board(x86), it has 2 usb ports, 2minipci ports, 1 eth, and 1 serial port.

I was originally planning on using pport to toggle one of the serial pins to +12v. Would you have any suggestions??

Thanks!
Adam


----------

